

Opa: now looks like JS but works like JS on steroids - koper
http://blog.opalang.org/2011/12/opa-gets-new-face-introducing-new.html

======
kungfooguru
While I prefer the old syntax by a long shot... I hope this does help Opa gain
adoption.

